# Has anyone used the new tethering app from clockworkmod?



## bradg24 (Jul 11, 2011)

I wondering if anyone has got this tethering app to work? I am having trouble install it on my netbook with Ubuntu.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## jonwgee (Jun 6, 2011)

have you contacted the developer for support as stated in the app description in the market?

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## TwinShadow (Oct 17, 2011)

I have on Windows 7 64-bit. Worked fine. Haven't tried on my Linux Mint Debian install though since I do a fair amount of encoding on the laptop. (my desktop has a bad GPU which I'm waiting to receive a new one)

The app worked rather nicely, allowed me to use the internet while I was at a friends house. Just had to get drivers and such through my phone and put them onto the laptop to install. Afterwards, I was tethering like a pro. Koush has put it on the Market as a 14 day trial now. I don't know how much the premium is since I've heard the Market In-App purchase has a serious flaw in it. I can't use Paypal either due to none of my orders ever going through.. so.. I'm rather stuck right now.


----------



## bradg24 (Jul 11, 2011)

jonwgee said:


> have you contacted the developer for support as stated in the app description in the market?
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


Yes.. still waiting on response from him.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## bmt11 (Dec 30, 2011)

I'm also having trouble with it on mint 11(ubuntu based), keep getting openssl package errors when trying to configure and if I ignore and skip that the build fails. Tried it on another computer running 12 and coudln't even get that far.


----------



## DRaulie2003 (Dec 14, 2011)

What app is this you speak of and where would I find such an app?

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## bmt11 (Dec 30, 2011)

DRaulie2003 said:


> What app is this you speak of and where would I find such an app?
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


https://market.andro...hikdutta.tether

Oh and it did work fine on my vista install. Still no luck with the linux version tried it in fedora as well to no avail. There are obviously more components needed either in the drivers or the OS than included but I'm not knowledgeable enough to figure it out.


----------



## Dshoe (Jun 15, 2011)

I did this on Windows 7 with no problems. Haven't tried on a linux distro though.


----------



## willup (Sep 1, 2011)

Tired this with encounter ICS didn't work with Windows 7. Was having an error staying no android device around 3 steps in. Thinking it's probably the beta Rom I'm on

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## swburdine (Nov 25, 2011)

bmt11 
I was having the same issue, if you have not already figured it out. I had to install 'libssl-dev' after I had installed the appropicate 'linux-header' package and 'build-essential', to get it to ./configure and make. I am running Mint 12 64bit.


----------

